

New approach to making software - tmueck
http://www.1060research.com/netkernel/roc/
this appears to be a radically new approach, making "software like the web". does anyone have any experience with Resource Oriented Computing. They claim it's based on REST and UNIX:
======
tmueck
So they call this Resource Oriented Programming. This approach to making
software seems ideal for start-ups. It's software as a miniature word wide
web. Takes a while getting used to this concept, but once you do, it's pretty
amazing.

You can get up and running fast, and what's more, once you build out your
application you can re-use a lot of the infrastructure you put in place in the
beginning.

You may even be faster in putting together a MVP (minimum viable product) than
using traditional tools of the trade like Ruby on Rails.

Once you grow your company and have to think about stuff like architecture,
services, layers and endpoints this system will do most of the work for you.

Remember Paul Graham wrote a post about how LISP gave him an edge in his first
start-up company. He was able to develop features faster than the competition.

To me ROC is a hidden gem, a really useful tool for a start-up.

